# What do you vape when you're thirsty, hungry or tired?



## Silver (4/12/15)

Hi all

When we smoked, we typically just had our one brand. But now we are spoiled for choice, not only with the juice but the setup too. I find it ineresting that different juices can help when you are feeling thirsty or hungry.

I will start

When *thirsty*:
I crave fruity menthols at lower power. They are refreshing and help. Tobaccoes and rich juices make me more thirsty so i stay away from those when thirsty.

When *hungry*:
I find some juices partially satisfy my hunger. Especially the richer juices and the tobaccoes. Bobas Bounty tastes like granola bars to me so If that happens to be loaded when im hungry, I grab that immediately.

Side note - i dont get headaches if I vape when hungry like i did when i smoked while hungry.

When *tired*:
I prefer a mild vape at low power. Anything really. But normally my lower power setups are on the fruity menthols. However, i find menthol wakes me up a bit, so its not a good if i need to get to sleep. I need to set up a good "neutral" type of juice at lower power for evenings 

How about you?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Clouder (4/12/15)

Thanks for the useful information @Silver ! Here's what I do:

When Thirsty:
Drink Ice Cold Coke

When Hungry:
Eat a Burger

When Tired:
Sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (4/12/15)

When Thirsty:
Brandy: Metador
Red Wine: Metador 
Any other drinks, coffee etc: vm4
When hungry:
Deserts
When sleepy:
Everything, but I hate the occasional dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> When we smoked, we typically just had our one brand. But now we are spoiled for choice, not only with the juice but the setup too. I find it ineresting that different juices can help when you are feeling thirsty or hungry.
> 
> ...


you seem to like menthol a lot lol i like the pineapple menthol in the afternoon to pep me up lol but cant vape it too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Thanks for the useful information @Silver ! Here's what I do:
> 
> When Thirsty:
> Drink Ice Cold Coke
> ...



100%
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

When Thirsty: Tropical Ice
When Hungry:Milky Way
When Tired:Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Lol @Wolf - bad spelling on my original post - which word?


----------



## Christos (4/12/15)

You forgot when horny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Wolf - bad spelling on my original post - which word?


When I smoked while hingry.
Looks like we have a grammar nazi.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Christos said:


> When I smoked while hingry.
> Looks like we have a grammar nazi.



Thank you @Christos !
And well spotted @Wolf! Sharp
Corrected


----------



## Dr Phil (4/12/15)

Lol silver very interesting post for the one spelling mistake we will let it slide lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

